# web site for fruit powder



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

any one have a web site that sells dried fruit powder? I found one, or maybe one was posted here, but i did not save the link. I searched it here and came up empty

Thanks

Tammy


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

search under creamed honey.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

www.heartlandhoney.com Jolie & Cecil Winer are owners


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I kept seacrching and found it. Thank you! And thanks for the replies

Tammy


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Is this the only source now that MidCon is gone??

What about nut meal?? 

Thanks


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Sundance - these folks were Mid Con and they are now called Heartland Honey. There's probably a story there, but darned if I know it. New name, new address, same people.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll check it out again........ I initially didn't see any
nut powders and the fruit powder variety seemed
to be less. But it's been awhile since I got any.

Thanks


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, heartland does not ship to Canada. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

All you can do is Google and call..........


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I called heartland and it was somewhat disapointing. The varierty lacks.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

try this place:

http://www.nutrifruit.com/


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Chef Isaac said:


> try this place:
> 
> http://www.nutrifruit.com/


$5/ounce. Expensive.

If I could guarantee that there would be enough interest here for drum, spray or freeze-dried fruit powders, I'd start packaging and selling the products myself. My family is in the industrial food ingredient business.

The prices wouldn't approach $5/ounce either.


MM


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

mapman:

LEts do the math my friend... 60 pounds of honey makes 60- 1 pound containers of creamed hooney. I sell one pound for 7 bucks.. no flavoring. Add a flavor, I can charge about $8 per which is $480. Minus 16 ounces for the flavoring unit ($80) and walk away with $400. 

I do not see a problem with this.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Not counting shipping costs, but most of the freeze dried fruit powders from Heartland Honey are in the $33/lb.+/- neighborhood. The one lb containers do 5 gal.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

stiill, the math works out both ways. Heartland versus the other place.... depending on what you want. From Heartland, I ordered strawberry, jalapeno, peach, and blackberry. from the other place, i will order cranberry, marionberry, and pomegrant. Maybe also mango.. we will see.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Chef Isaac said:


> I do not see a problem with this.


It's your money. Spend it the way you want. I'm just saying you are paying too much for freeze-dried products.  But, I don't know what I'm talking about anyway, so pay me no heed. 

MM


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

and do you have a cheaper source for cranberry, marionberry, pomegrantate and mango? Easy to say one spends too much with out providing an alternative method.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Chef - you're right. Never mind.

I guess because of this pessimism, I'd rather keep the sources to myself, even as I explained that my family's business is in these powders and 400 other specialized food ingredients (such as smoke-flavored extracts or freeze-dried Chipotle peppers, etc.).

I can now understand why Keith hides under a bus. 

MM


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

oh mm, dont be soo dramatic. Since you are in the food business, it would make since. Tell someone they are spending too much money and doont offer an alternative. Sorry, I missed your post about your family (#12 post). 

So you sell powders. What is the price?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

There is no pesamistic view here MM. Sorry you feel that way.


----------

